# Wer hat sowas noch?



## Seraja Ten (8. Oktober 2007)

Bei mir im Speicher liegt seit Jahren ein eingemotteter AMSTRAD CPC 128 k.
Als er gekauft wurde, was so um 1990 rum war, eine echt tolle Kiste. Nur leider komplett inkompatibel zu allem, was danach kam.
Ich bring es nicht übers Herz, das Teil herzugeben, noch dazu wo es noch einwandfrei läuft!
Bootet von einem ROM und das OS ist Basic. Als Speichermedium dienen 3" Disketten mit einer Kapazität von 78k auf jeder Seite. Der Bildschirm war damals ne Rarität und kann 4 Farben darstellen! Leider kriegt man dafür kam noch Programme, von Disketten gar nicht erst zu reden...

Will jemand mit mir handeln?


----------



## goosepemple2k (8. Oktober 2007)

Seraja Ten schrieb:


> Will jemand mit mir handeln?



Lass ma, du bist schon gestraft genug


----------



## Kritz (8. Oktober 2007)

Seraja Ten schrieb:


> Bei mir im Speicher liegt seit Jahren ein eingemotteter AMSTRAD CPC 128 k.
> Als er gekauft wurde, was so um 1990 rum war, eine echt tolle Kiste. Nur leider komplett inkompatibel zu allem, was danach kam.
> Ich bring es nicht übers Herz, das Teil herzugeben, noch dazu wo es noch einwandfrei läuft!
> Bootet von einem ROM und das OS ist Basic. Als Speichermedium dienen 3" Disketten mit einer Kapazität von 78k auf jeder Seite. Der Bildschirm war damals ne Rarität und kann 4 Farben darstellen! Leider kriegt man dafür kam noch Programme, von Disketten gar nicht erst zu reden...
> ...




Wieviel Geld bekomm ich dafür, wenn ich dir die Kiste abkaufe?


----------



## Hardware-Guru (9. Oktober 2007)

Das Senckenberg Museum in Frankfurt am Main hätte sicher Interesse an diesem Fossil.  http://www.senckenberg.de


----------



## INU.ID (10. Oktober 2007)

http://www.hnf.de/

Da mal anfragen.

MFG


----------



## Seraja Ten (13. Oktober 2007)

Da wird man mal melancholisch und gleich verarscht... tzzzzz!!!! *G*


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (18. Oktober 2007)

Seraja Ten schrieb:


> Da wird man mal melancholisch und gleich verarscht... tzzzzz!!!! *G*


 

Ich fühle mit Dir..........

Ich habe vor 8 Wochen einen Stapel 5 1/4 Zoll Disketten auf dem Speicher gefunden.......

Da viel mir wieder meine alten Computer ein C64 mit Datasette / Amiga 500 / einen XT Rechner mit ich glaube 640k Hauptspeicher / ein 286er mit 16!!!Mhz / ein 486 DX32 und DX 100 / mein alter Intel P! mit 133 Mhz usw.

Schluchz !!!! Das war`n noch Zeiten:o:o


----------

